# bunch of plecos



## zrexpilot

took 48 last night at caleveras lake


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

do you eat them??


----------



## USAHOG

*wow*

i bet there isn't any algae left in that lake! that is what happens when non native species are released into lakes and creeks. take them back to the aquarium shop instead.


----------



## ROBOWADER

just out of curiosity, what do you do with all those things?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i did not realize these where invasive species from south america..they are pretty spread out heck i used to catch them in the middle of west texas, a 100 miles from just about anything..


----------



## RAMROD1

I'll bet the arm was tired that night! Good job and lots of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO

I hear they are good eatin?


----------



## GulfCoast1102

KIKO said:


> I hear they are good eatin?


Don't know, but i found this on google.

"What's the best way to repel this invader?

"Eat mo' pleco," advised Crumpton. "While they do not look so appetizing, pleco in the shell is great!"

Cut them open, clean out the gut and, if you like, remove the head. Wrap in foil. Bake at 350 or grill on the barbecue.

"When it is done, the shell will peel away exposing a light-colored, mild-tasting flesh."

Let's write a cookbook and call it the Lake County Guide to Invasive Cuisine."

I'd try it!


----------



## KIKO

I've seen pics from Tabasco, Mexico of gar bbq'd on a stick with the shell on. I cast net pelcos occasionally on the Brazos while getting bait. I'm going to try one next time. here is the pics I posted some time back. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3951988#post3951988



GulfCoast1102 said:


> Don't know, but i found this on google.
> 
> "What's the best way to repel this invader?
> 
> "Eat mo' pleco," advised Crumpton. "While they do not look so appetizing, pleco in the shell is great!"
> 
> Cut them open, clean out the gut and, if you like, remove the head. Wrap in foil. Bake at 350 or grill on the barbecue.
> 
> "When it is done, the shell will peel away exposing a light-colored, mild-tasting flesh."
> 
> Let's write a cookbook and call it the Lake County Guide to Invasive Cuisine."
> 
> I'd try it!


----------



## CJ Land

I don't think I would ever be hungry enough to eat a pleco but good job on killing as many as you can.


----------



## zrexpilot

heck no i dont eat them nasty roaches. like others have said they are an invasive species and our lake is infested with them, i heard they eat catfish eggs but cant verify that but googling i found aquarium hobbiest said no plecos in the tank while breeding as they will try and eat the eggs if left unprotected by mamma fish.
they actually stink pretty bad


----------



## zrexpilot

i actually just started bowfishing, im an avid fisherman and avid bowhunter but just recently got hooked on stickin fish.
went back out last friday stuck another 45 suckerfish. 
im running 4-250 watt clamp on work lights and a generator on my boat.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

out of curiosity what do you do with them?
gotta be some happy coyotes or somethin...


----------



## minedude

I am not sure if I would or wouldn't. I was in the Navy and always hung around the older guys especially a Senior Chief and another Chief and these two were a couple of clowns on off hours. I recall so many times being out on TAD trips with one or the other or both and going to places getting drunk off my ***. Many of times we ate at places, well lets just say several times I seen critters and things running around on the floor, but they would order and I would eat. I asked once and they said don't ask if it taste good eat it and don't ask. We were in a small bar on Guam I was all ready 2 sheets to the wind and was starving ole chief asked if I was ready to try something new and said what the hell chief you never steared me wrong. Well didn't ask till the next day and ole chief said we were eating monkey brains. I told him he was full of crapola. Well someone told me that that place sold specialties for food and that was one of there top sellers. I guess if I am drunk and hungry I would eat a pleco since I have eaten all sorts of other things and wish I could get a hold of some of them and learn how to prepare them I would. 

:flag:


----------

